
Buying a Kalashnikov Is Easier Than Ever at the Moscow Airport - SanjeevSharma
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/photo-essays/2016-08-26/buying-a-kalashnikov-is-easier-than-ever-at-the-moscow-airport
======
JoeAltmaier
But why? That rifle in particular was designed to be cheap to make and
operate. Why buy a replica that costs more? Why not buy a real one?

------
markkit
It's about replicas.

